# teardrop box



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

My latest box.

made with a wonderful piece of heat treated rippled sycamore at front and back, with beech and ply in between.The pics dont do justice to the sycamore, its the most impressive wood I have seen. I was given an offcut of it from a custom furniture maker.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now that is nice. And I am sure the pictures don't do it justice, should look even better in person. If I were you I'd make friends with that guy.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

He's over 2000 miles away and on a different continent, so wood care packages are few and far between.
I must take photography lessons, I just cant display it properly.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Regardless, stay on his good side. Me, I'd be happy to pay postage, if I was getting stuff that looks that good.

Oh the pictures are fine. I just don't think you're going to get the full look in a picture, it's one of those things you've got to see in person. I'm really going to have to try something like that for one or two of my projects.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Bob. Where is the Sycamore from. I have made several tables out of Spalted Sycamore, but yours look
much better.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

honestly dont know. The furniture maker is in the UK, thats all I can tell you. Dont even know his business name, just a guy on a UK woodworking forum.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Well wherever he gets if from get more Bob it is sure beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn fine work!!! You have patience and skills!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That wood is special, as is your box Bob.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Bob, when I saw the name of your post, I figured it was you. You do such beautiful work. My stuff looks pitiful compared to your. Looks beautiful! Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Your work has an artistry and creativity that I envy. I tend to think in straight lines . . . . The execution is superb too!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, Bob! I never cease to be amazed at the boxes you make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Malcolm, your work is better than mine. I go for the full on "in yer face" style, yours is very understated but more intricately finished. And dont forget who helped me learn how to do the wipe on poly.:wink::grin:


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Just beautiful!!! Words are not adequate.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

*A little money maker?*

I'd love to have something like that to hold my hearing aids overnight. 
:sold: Hey! there's a little, local marketing idea--hearing aid centers. Put a soft liner inside. Small square or round boxes, band saw boxes. Keeps your dog from eating your hearing aids, keeps them safe from harm. Won't make you rich, but you're using mostly cutoffs and glue-ups of scraps and it would keep a woodworker off the streets, running with gangs and such. :wink:


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow Plus


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent - you've got box-making down to a science.

As far as your photography skills, they're a lot better than this guy:

It's a "for sale" ad for some tools - I bet he didn't even notice his own shadow


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent box as always. You've found a good friend in that wood shop,


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You make some lovely boxes, Bob.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Excellent - you've got box-making down to a science.
> 
> As far as your photography skills, they're a lot better than this guy:
> 
> It's a "for sale" ad for some tools - I bet he didn't even notice his own shadow


Maybe it's really a Banksy mural. :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> My latest box.
> 
> made with a wonderful piece of heat treated rippled sycamore at front and back, with beech and ply in between.The pics dont do justice to the sycamore, its the most impressive wood I have seen. I was given an offcut of it from a custom furniture maker.


The tiger stripes really stand out. I bet you are right in person it must blow you away.

Good job cutting it out and cutting that inside so evenly on the radius, I usually end up with an out of round inside cut. You did great. 

I too am a fan of your work, You sure pay attention to detail.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Maybe it's really a Banksy mural. :grin:


Look closely at the bottom of the picture - don't think he would have left his feet in the pic:grin:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> My latest box.
> 
> made with a wonderful piece of heat treated rippled sycamore at front and back, with beech and ply in between.The pics dont do justice to the sycamore, its the most impressive wood I have seen. I was given an offcut of it from a custom furniture maker.



Bob I made a bandsaw box like that except mine was way ugly and your is way pretty. We have sycamore where I live but I haven't worked with any of it.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I had never even heard of "heat treated sycamore" untill I opened the box of small offcuts he sent.

In that same box was some "heat treated ash"
Thats what I used on the handle of this wooden samurai sword I made. Amazing wood.


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi
We have sycamore that grows down her, but does not look like that.
I picked some up, but it seems to split easily.
Very nice job on the box.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Heat Treated Sycamore and ash, is a very interesting concept. Here is more about it:

https://sylva.org.uk/blog/innovative-hardwood-cladding-for-the-sylva-wood-centre-2/

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We have groves of Sycamore on the way up to the desert. There's a back road with a stretch of wild sycamore. Not much straight lengths more than a few feet long, but I think it might be national forest land. A fire went through, so I wonder if you can arrange to cut one. No mills around here. Don't know much about the wood though.


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

Very interesting concept
Thanks for sharing


----------

